# ‘Epic Surf’: Huges Waves Pound Oahu’s North Shore in Winter Season Wonder



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 28, 2007)

Surf's Up!!!

‘Epic Surf’: Huges Waves Pound Oahu’s North Shore in Winter Season Wonder


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2007)

Very cool, Steve.  Reminds me of my high school days on Oahu.  We'd cut school and drive from Kailua up to Waimea to watch the INSANE surfers try to ride the big surf.  Sometimes they made it back to shore, and sometimes they didn't.  This was long belore tow-in surfing started.

Dave


----------



## gstepic (Nov 28, 2007)

*i will have some decent surfing photos soon*

I am still trying to finish up my photos, almost done. I saw a bunch of photographers lined up with cameras and lenses that made my 100-400 lens look puny! Since there were a several of these most likely pros lined up next to each other with their cameras and tripods I figured this must be a good spot to get some surfer shots. I was not disappointed as the surfers were pretty close and even my puny lens was able to get some decent shots.

Question about posting photos - can I display a photo in a post or can I only provide a link to photos? 

Gary


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2007)

A link works best - I have used Shutterfly to create a complilation and then provide a link to it.  Pretty simple -and free.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 28, 2007)

gstepic said:


> I am still trying to finish up my photos, almost done. I saw a bunch of photographers lined up with cameras and lenses that made my 100-400 lens look puny! Since there were a several of these most likely pros lined up next to each other with their cameras and tripods I figured this must be a good spot to get some surfer shots. I was not disappointed as the surfers were pretty close and even my puny lens was able to get some decent shots.
> 
> Question about posting photos - can I display a photo in a post or can I only provide a link to photos?
> 
> Gary



You can do either.  Typically, if I post an image I resize to about 500x750 pixels nad compress to about 80 kb. That's so the thread doesn't take forever to load for someone on a slower connection.


----------



## gstepic (Nov 28, 2007)

*Good to know*

Sometimes just one pic is what I would want to post, so that is a nice option. I know my photo sharing site, smugmug, gives me some options for links. I know how to post photos on a photography forum so my guess is I do it the same way with this forum. 

Gary


----------



## gstepic (Nov 28, 2007)

*Here are some surfing shots from the North shore*

Here is the gallery -

http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066

Thanks to Steve's help I think I have this figured out. Steve put up one of the photos I wanted to display and thanks to his help I was able to post the other below.


Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 28, 2007)

gstepic said:


> Here is the gallery -
> 
> http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066
> 
> ...



Gary - when you post a picture, click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon. That pops up a control where you enter the url address where the picture is stored. 

The link you posted above for the jpg doesn't work. The gallery link works though.  Great pics! Thanks for sharing.

***

The jpg link you gave seems to be broken. It doesn't show up on your gallery. (It plays in the slide show, but if you click on the thubmnail on the main page nothing happens.) But here's another one from the gallery, created using the image icon.


----------



## gstepic (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hope this works*






Thanks for the help and compliment!

Gary


----------



## Icarus (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice guys!

Thanks,
-David


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 29, 2007)

gstepic said:


> http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Very, very nice.  For some reason Oahu_031

http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066#226607929

does not load for me.

Charles


----------



## gstepic (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hmmm, doesn't load for me either*

I wonder if Steve cut instead of copied to photo to display the photo in his post. I will reupload that photo this evening.

Gary


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 29, 2007)

I like photo #51


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2007)

gstepic said:


> I wonder if Steve cut instead of copied to photo to display the photo in his post. I will reupload that photo this evening.
> 
> Gary



Gary - 

I followed the link to your photo gallery.  I then clicked on a thumbnail on the left side of the gallery, causing a larger scale photo to display on the right side of the gallery.

I right-clicked on that photo, and selected "copy image location".  Then, returning to the "Reply" window here at TUG, I clicked on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon and pasted the image location address I copied into the control.  Simple.

If you want to make it more difficult, you could manually enter a the IMG tags and paste the address between them. 

***

BTW - I did the same thing to insert this icon, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, into the post.


----------



## gstepic (Nov 29, 2007)

*Photo now loads in the gallery*

Steve,

I am just curious why that one photo won't load. It probably is due to something else because what you described is how I instruct our Sports Information Department to use my full rez photos that I take for them. 

Thanks for showing me how to put photos in a post. This could come in handy if someone starts asking about certain places that i have photos of. 

Gary

PS: Who knows why that photo would not load because now it does!


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 30, 2007)

gstepic said:


> PS: Who knows why that photo would not load because now it does!



Oahu_031 still doesn't load for me and now Oahu_041 doesn't load.  (All others do load.)

http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066#226608025

Charles


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 30, 2007)

CharlesS said:


> Oahu_031 still doesn't load for me and now Oahu_041 doesn't load.  (All others do load.)
> 
> http://expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/3906066#226608025
> 
> Charles



same for me - but they still show in the full screen slide show mode.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2007)

Nicely done Gary!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2007)

Gary, I just had a chance to view your vacation pix.  Those were really nice.  Loved the waterfall shots.  Thanks!

Dave


----------

